# Special Needs Girl in Hopkinton, MA



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Hopkinton, MA 
508-435-5029 
[email protected]
http://www.poundhounds.com/


Murphy 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 2008 
PoundHounds Inc., Hopkinton, MA 
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 


















More About Murphy:

You wouldn’t know it looking at these photos, but Murphy, a gorgeous female German Shepherd dog about 5 years old, has been through a rough time. Picked up as a stray, poor Murphy suffered a terrible case of skin infection, possibly due to neglect and ear mites. She was in terrible condition and clearly felt just awful, yet was so calm and sweet that the Billerica ACOs knew they had to help her. They contacted PoundHounds and through our Miracle Medical Fund, we were able to fund her treatment. After many baths, mite treatment and a switch to special food to rule out any allergies, Murphy has blossomed into a beautiful girl while still maintaining her sweet disposition. The ACOs report her to be pretty calm, enjoying her play time but happy to lay her head in your lap for gentle pets. Murphy does not seem good with other dogs, possibly due to her time on the street, so we recommend a home without other dogs. She has not been tested with cats. A home without small children would be best as their activity and noise level might startle her. Murphy might be considered a special needs dog as she will need some special attention to sort out any possible food allergies. But we consider just plain SPECIAL!

If you think you can provide all the love and attention that Murphy so deserves, please contact Maureen or Dee at the Billerica Pound at (978) 671-0909. Thanks to the PoundHounds ACO Collaboration (PAC) program and a grant from the MAC Animal Friendly License Plate Grant Program, this dog is or will be up to date on shots, is heartworm negative and is spayed or neutered.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*BUMP*


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Wow!? No one wants to take her?








The Pups up here need a hand too.
I am seeing alot more than usual here.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

SHe is beautiful. Surely we can find a place for her.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

This Girl needs some love and a gentle touch to let her know she will be alright.


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

It might not be easy if she really doesn't get along with other dogs. Has she been tested?

"Murphy does not seem good with other dogs, possibly due to her time on the street, so we recommend a home without other dogs."


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*BUMP* I found her. Still in rescue.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Come on Angels! This girl needs a loving family!


----------

